# CLARK STANLEY'S SNAKE OIL LINIMENT



## cookie (Aug 15, 2011)

Picture...


----------



## botlguy (Aug 16, 2011)

Please, let's see the rest of it. LIKE it a lot.


----------



## RIBottleguy (Aug 16, 2011)

They aren't rare, but neither are they common.  There's a bunch of different version, yours looks to be the "for horses" one.  When one thinks of snake oil this is likely the bottle that started it all.


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 16, 2011)

I have noted at least three versions and they all typical sell about the same price.


----------



## bostaurus (Aug 16, 2011)

I have the "best horse liniment.." and have seen one that leaves off the horse liniment part...what is the other variant?


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 16, 2011)

There is a little 4" version , a sample maybe? Does your 6" one say 4 fl oz on it?


----------



## bostaurus (Aug 16, 2011)

It says, "Clark Stanley's Snake Oil Liniment For Rheumatism and Neuralgia Best Horse Liniment In The World"   spread out on three of the four panels, one panel slick and no measurement anywhere.

 Does the 4" one have all that embossing on it?


----------



## cookie (Aug 16, 2011)

Picture


----------



## cookie (Aug 16, 2011)

picture


----------



## cookie (Aug 16, 2011)

picture


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 16, 2011)

> Does the 4" one have all that embossing on it?


 
 no


----------



## VTdigger (Aug 16, 2011)

I have one, it's One of my favorite bottles I ever dug, it just says, Clark Stanley's Snake Oil once I dug that I knew the dump was gonna be a good one. I want to gather a collection of different kinds of Snake oil bottles I love em.


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 16, 2011)

There's only a couple embossed snake oil bottles tha I know of.


----------



## RIBottleguy (Aug 16, 2011)

The Little Rhody Bottle Club site lists 6 different versions.  There are the three large ones (one plain, one embossed 4oz.), 2oz. and a 1.5oz. samples, and a 1.5oz. without the ounces embossed.  It says it comes in aqua too but I've never seen one, it's probably an error.


----------



## RIBottleguy (Aug 16, 2011)

Some pictures (unembossed 1.5oz., embossed 1.5. ounce, embossed 4oz.), not to scale lol


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 16, 2011)

Member Annie 44 has an early aqua embossed example.... 

 I used to dig these quite often, and thought perhaps this was a later label only example due to it being true to the bottles original shape and size....Always thought the snake oil bottles were cool.


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 17, 2011)

The only snake oil bottles I can think of are the Clark Stanley bottles and the Rattlesnake Oil bottles from Arizona.


----------

